# Dumb Hunters!



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

We just got back from our 8th annual No Dak trip. Hunted 8 days in hot weather and never had a problem filling our bags. More pintails this year than I have ever seen in all my years of hunting. Lots of Lessers and Teal also.

We heard from some locals that the warden busted some guys from Chicago that were hunting close to us one weekend for being over the limit by 4 ducks (I think it was 2 of them) Man o man did he throw the book at them. They lost their guns and I think they got a $3500 fine! Another group from North Carolina shot over their limit of Pheasents and they got caught b/c they flew out of Minot airport and tried to hide the birds in their luggage that they checked! Now that is Stupid!

Word to the Wise.............. If you are going to break the law then just stay home. I hope they both learned their lesson.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

glad they got caught and that the warden did all in his power! It's always good to hear when idiots get caught, because so many don't


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

We got checked for everything but the warden was very nice. If you can't do the time don't do the crime. Count and recount those birds but most of all avoid the most often broke rule, don't shoot before or after legal shooting. Those wardens just sit on the road and listen. They don't get them all but just listen yourself the most often duck hunting rule that is broken. Off with there heads. The wardens are a true Duck hunters best freind.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

Got checked by state and federal warden this week. They were very nice about everything. Prolly because we weren't trying to get away with anything stupid. Idiots like that deserve everything that gets handed to them. Just stupid to try to get away with stuff like that.

No bird or animal is worth the fines etc......


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree what idiots! theres nothing that makes me more mad then guys that do those types of things! Glad they got busted!


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

Our group was checked by the DNR in Central ND on NR opener. First time this has ever happened. He was very nice and seemed pretty young...unfortunatley he called us out of the blind an hour after sun up while the birds were still flying. I'm sure we missed out on a few ducks. Wish he would have waited to check us later. He appologized because birds were flying through our spread while we were showing him our licences, birds, and duck plugs.


----------

